# Good Quality Snow Shovels



## PlowmanNJ (Feb 12, 2006)

Every storm I buy about a dozen shovels for my crews to use and by the end of the storm they are about useless. Should I just continue to buy these cheap shovels every snow storm or is there a commercial grade, industrial grade, or heavy duty shovel out there that can handle hours worth of shoveling?

Any input would be greatly appreciated. If there is a shovel out there you like please let me know where I can get them along with price.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/tsp_product_page.html


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

we use the bigfoot's from emsco. they last us about 3 years on average.

http://www.emscogroup.com/products/product?id=239&category_id=7


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

xtreem3d;926775 said:


> http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/tsp_product_page.html


These guys are sponsor of this site too. They look to be very high quality. I should just order a couple.....

Their logo is TheSnowPlow.com


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

xtreem3d;926775 said:


> http://www.cleaningsolutions4u.com/tsp_product_page.html


This is your shovel then.

Expensive but worth it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

For you guys that have used these. When pushing through light fluffy snow, is there enough roll on the top edge to deflect the snow forward rather than have it blow over the top and behind the shovel?

Have you ever broken one? Is there a warranty?


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

I got the snowplow shovel to try it out and our side walk crew was fighting over it (in the light snow),
so I got three more of them. very well constructed and they have individual parts for them, make sure you look at the widths we have 2 - 36" and 2 - 24" if you get alot of wet snow I wouldnt get over a 24"
just my 2 cents


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;926845 said:


> For you guys that have used these. When pushing through light fluffy snow, is there enough roll on the top edge to deflect the snow forward rather than have it blow over the top and behind the shovel?
> 
> Have you ever broken one? Is there a warranty?


For the most part yes. Once you have enough snow it will come over, but then just angle it.

Haven't broken one yet, so I can't answer about the warranty.


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

We have the 36" to use infront of garage doors and a few front door walks. Works great if not more than 3 inches. After that just grab the powerlite!


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

We bought about 75 of them (The Snow Plow) last year for walks. 

25 storms later, 74 of them still look new. 1 walked off. 

5 storms in this year and no issues. 

If you angle the blade and move quickly it will throw the snow similar to a plow. Wet and heavy, or dry an powdery. 

the only draw back is digging out. we are running 36's and 48's and it can make it tough to toss snow with. 

The owner delivered the order and included a couple extra handles, braces and blades. Have only had to replace one brace, (not work related) 

He has said over and over he would take care of us if we needed it. Says something that we have not had to take him up on it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Does the "SnowPlow" come with Pro-wings?


----------

